# Latex printer HTV vinyl recommendations



## paramountsg (Jan 14, 2009)

I have an HP Latex 315 and have been using SEF Graffiti HTV for shirts. Love everything about it except the glossy sheen and thickness. Anyone have any other recommendations for matte finish and soft hand? I've tried Siser however it doesn't come off the backer with transfer tape (common problem due to the curing process of latex). Thanks in advance!


----------

